# April Photo Contest Subject - O T T E R S !!!



## Gator_Nutz (Sep 27, 2006)

OK. April Fools. I know Fishphoto's heart started fluttering when he read that.

*One of the reasons, at least in my mind, that we have this little contest of ours, is to give people a reason to go out and try something new and different with their cameras. This month is going to do exactly that. There is no real subject as it were. You can shoot anything your little hearts desire. The only stipulation or rule for this month's entry will be that you MUST use F L A S H.*
*I'm pretty sure that most every type of camera that we use today have some sort of built-in, pop-up flash in them. Some of you may have hot shoe flashes to use on or off camera or studio strobes. I will even count a flashlight used in a long exposure light painting. Whatever you have, you get a chance to wow us with its use.*

What: Monthly 2cool Photo Contest

_Topic: This Month *"FLASH"*_

_Definition: Any image made with some sort of added light or flash is acceptable. _

_Who: Anyone can submit or vote, but&#8230;_

_Submissions: __Only one submission per person and it.._

_Must be an image taken by you_

_Must not contain a signature, border or watermark_

_Must be emailed to [email protected] by *11:59PM CST on Saturday 04-26-08 *_


*If you do not get confirmation withing 48 hours please PM me.*

*Must include your 2cool user id*

_*Should be no larger than 650 pixels wide on it's longest side - please* _

_Please include some narrative about the shot, tech data etc._

_Should make mention of post processing - if any._

_We encourage new shots but old ones are ok._

_Good luck, good hunting, and good shooting._
​_James_
​


----------



## fishphoto (Mar 3, 2005)

That's just plain mean. I actually thought I had a chance at one of these things!!!!


----------



## Saltwater Servitude (Mar 18, 2006)

Ohhh. Interesting. I'm shooting a new series this next Tuesday with a model friend. Hopefully one of them will be tame enough for submission.


----------



## Capt Rick Hiott (Dec 14, 2007)

Ive got an idea..............................


----------



## grayfish (Jul 31, 2005)

Capt Rick Hiott said:


> Ive got an idea..............................


We only accept picture ideas for identification purposes.


----------



## DeepBlueGulf (Jan 18, 2005)

Dang, I work right around the corner from the Texas State Aquarium... great Otter exhibit, Otters sounded good for about two seconds. Flash? Hmmm...


Tom - DeepBlueGulf


----------



## Capt Rick Hiott (Dec 14, 2007)

Go shoot-um with your flash on Tom.........................


----------



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

Wish you would limit entries to pictures taken for the month and limit to pictures with exif data. Too easy to kick through the archives for a pretty picture. What's the point in that??


----------



## grayfish (Jul 31, 2005)

Arlon said:


> Wish you would limit entries to pictures taken for the month and limit to pictures with exif data. Too easy to kick through the archives for a pretty picture. What's the point in that??


I agree. Entries should be limited to those photos taken after the contest opening date. But I believe to start, honesty should cover the date acceptance. Some editing software, if I am not mistaken, strips EXIF by just resizing an image.


----------



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

Honesty would work. Hate to exclude some film enthusiast with a scanned picture.. I just don't think a "show me your best shot from the last 3 years" is in the spirit of things.


----------



## Saltwater Servitude (Mar 18, 2006)

Yes, I feel also that it should be current to be in the spirit of innovation and trying new things. 

If anyone needs a Nikon speedlight to play with, I've got an extra in San Antonio.


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

How about something shot in a light box using a flash along with other lighting?


----------



## Gator_Nutz (Sep 27, 2006)

That would be an excellent idea.


----------



## Gator_Nutz (Sep 27, 2006)

Calling all photographers!!! Only 3 days left for contest submissions!!! We need more entries!!! If you have not already, get out there and shoot something, with flash, and send it in asap.


----------

